# Crank/Cassette Questions



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

My road bike has 50/39 crank and a 12-25 cassette. All in all I can keep up with a majority of the riders in my group. My cadence average on a 50 mile ride is 80-95 with a 17-18 mph/average. Would I be better or worse off if I changed to a 53/39 and a 12-27 cassette. I do no't hae any problems with hills. Just a question about gearing and trying to get a concept of the packages.

Thanks


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So you would havce to change the crank, not just the chainrings. It would be a pretty expensive swap just to switch from a compact.

Also, if you are doing 17-18mph and only are spinning at 80-95rpm, why would you want to switch to bigger gears?


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just a curious newbie question.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

You can get 52/38 chainrings for 110bcd (compact) cranks if you really feel like you need the extra teeth. Either that or a cassette like an 11/26 (SRAM makes one) will give you a little more top end. 

Though if it's not broken... etc.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> So you would havce to change the crank, not just the chainrings. It would be a pretty expensive swap just to switch from a compact.
> 
> Also, if you are doing 17-18mph and only are spinning at 80-95rpm, why would you want to switch to bigger gears?


50/39 is not a compact crank.

I use a 50 or 51T/39T combo on my 130mm cranks. 11-21 or 11-23 in back


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

unless you are spinning out that 50 I dont see the point in going to a bigger gear. If your avg's are 17-18mph it sure doesnt sound like you are in the 50:12 combo very often to be turning those RPM's. I have a 50/34 crank with a 11/23 cassette and it works just fine keeping me at the front. The only time I have had any issues is on a decent where speeds are above 38 and then I am out of gears. flip side though is that compact feels real good going into a climb. I use the same gearing on TT's and I just cant spin that gear out at the speeds I do so regular gearing just doesnt offer any advantage to me.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I stay in the middle three rings most of the time and usually hit the small ring only on he downhills.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

jays35 said:


> I stay in the middle three rings most of the time and usually hit the small ring only on he downhills.


thats the range you want to be in so sounds like the right gearing for you. note: to the unconverted, just cause you can ride a 53/39 doesnt mean you can RIDE a 53/39 :wink5:


----------

